

The science behind what motivates us to get up for work every day - bootload
http://blog.bufferapp.com/the-science-of-what-motivates-us-to-get-up-for-work-every-day

======
moonsoonmenu
While the article is interesting and insightful there is no peer reviewed
scientific article linked to it so the title is misleading. Overall I like the
read though, psychologists have frequently found money to be a less-motivating
factor then emotions in terms of work.

------
lutusp
> _The science behind what motivates us to get up for work every day_

Another egregious misuse of the word "science" to dress up someone's
subjective philosophical observations.

